# Tank background color considerations for breeding



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Was not sure where to put this, I volunteer for a seahorse specialist group primarily on their website. While working on their online library/database I came across this article/paper on how the colour of the background of breeding tanks affected survivorship in seahorse young. A consideration I've never thought of that I'm sure some breeders might be interested in for maximizing survivorship 

DRS at National Institute Of Oceanography: Effect of background color of tanks on growth and survival of juvenile Yellow Seahorse, Hippocampus kuda (Bleeker 1852), in the pelagic phase


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, that is interesting. I noticed with discus that a dark background is not so good for the fry to find the parents.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to tape green tissue sheets on all sides but the front for my angels. it let in light but they felt protected on all sides. also it blocked them from seeing the other fish in my other tanks as well. essentially it blocked view of anything the parents would find threatening. i also did very quick feedings. not seahorse stuff but maybe same idea. We will have to wait for Anthony on this one.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When I kept seahorses, I either had a dark background or non at all.


----------

